# Disney's Hilton Head Island at Christmas



## bccash63 (Mar 28, 2010)

Has anyone stayed here over Christmas week?  I realize the weather will be iffy.  I have a 2br on hold 12/24-12/31.  Will there be enough to do?  This would be for my family of 6 with children ranging from 11-23.  We have never been to HHI before. thanx, Dawn


----------



## RAMBO (Mar 31, 2010)

*HHI Christmas time*

We stayed there once. It was chilly but not bitterly cold. I am a golfer and I usually like to play early(7am ish), wasn't a problem. Most of the touristy things were open. Harbour place and lighthouse were good. Shopping at the outlet mall and taking our car aand driving all  over the place was interesting. Savannah is easy drive and has some fun things to do. Don't miss "Lady and two sons restaurant""(Paula Dean fame). You do have Beach access across the road. You could sit outside and have Beach Front Lunch. At the resort there are many activities you could sign up for, movies and bikes to rent and campfire activities. we had anice quiet time, missed the parks, OF COURSE. Please note not many restaurants are open on 24th night. Have FUN.


----------

